# Serverzeit geben lassen



## McTrevor (19. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

läßt sich über JDBC die Serverzeit des DB-Servers ermitteln? Wenn ja, wie?

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (19. Jul 2007)

http://archives.postgresql.org/pgsql-jdbc/2003-06/msg00034.php


----------



## McTrevor (19. Jul 2007)

Ich bekomme jedesmal gemeckert, daß ein FROM fehlt... 

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## tuxedo (19. Jul 2007)

Welche DB? POstgres? Mysql? Was anderes?

Mein MySQL4 frissts jedenfalls ohne Probleme...

- Alex


----------



## McTrevor (20. Jul 2007)

Hmm... ich nutze JDBC um unabhängig von der angeschlossenen Datenbank zu sein. Wenn ich jetzt doch wieder datenbankspezifischen Code erzeugen muss, dann bin ich damit verständlicherweise nicht ganz so glücklich. :/

Es ist derzeit eine Oracle-DB. Da geht es wohl mit current_date.

Trotzdem danke!

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------

